# THE MAIN EVENT SIC PSYCLES PROMOTIONS



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bout time someone posted this flyer. I've had it for a looong time, but dummy me, don't know how to post flyers. Thanks Johnny!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 14 2011, 12:30 AM~20335697
> *Bout time someone posted this flyer. I've had it for a looong time, but dummy me, don't know how to post flyers. Thanks Johnny!!!!
> *


POSTED IT FOR SNIPER AND THE HOMIES...IT'S GUNNA BE A BADASS SHOW ,KOOL SPOT ...WAS THERE SUNDAY FOR SIC SUNDAYS .  :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

C-U there!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Can't wait for this Show. This is the kickoff to bigger Show's for Sic Psycles & Show and Kustom. The Clubs are coming in fast so Sign up people for this Great Show in Pomona on May22nd.


----------



## sicpsycles (Mar 19, 2011)

It's all coming together. We got some cool stuff happing for the kids. Parking for over 500 cars! Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicpsycles_@Apr 20 2011, 06:14 AM~20379566
> *It's all coming together. We got some cool stuff happing for the kids. Parking for over 500 cars! Looking forward to seeing you there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

This Show is Going to be a Big one. Everbody welcomed it's a free event and alot of thing's to do for Kids. For More info Please call Sic Psycles president Sniper at 909 204-1966 or World Famous Painter and one half of Legendary Lowrider CarShow Promoters Bugs at 626 961-0650. Vendors please call ASAP . Vendor Spots only $50.00 Bucks.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GroupeELA #1_@Apr 19 2011, 02:38 PM~20374659
> *Can't wait for this Show. This is the kickoff to bigger Show's for Sic Psycles & Show and Kustom.  The Clubs are coming in fast so Sign up people for this Great Show in Pomona on May22nd.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Look for me on lot #2. This is the lot that does not have the live bands. I will be the dj on lot #2


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

thee artistics is gonna be there


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 25 2011, 11:01 PM~20420653
> *Look for me on lot #2. This is the lot that does not have the live bands. I will be the dj on lot #2
> *












WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen and you can't stop it!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Car Clubs get it together This is the Biggest Car & Bike Show comming up on May 22nd in pomona. For more Show & Booth Info call Bugs at 626 961-0650.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope to see Alot of Car Clubs at The Big Show The Main Event Bike & Car Show May 22nd in Downtown Pomona. For More Info please call Sniper of Sic Psycles 909 204-1966 or Buggs Show & Kustom at 626 961-0650.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Apr 12 2011, 10:00 AM~20319248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are soft shirts??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR $5


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Start marking your calendars. This show is going to be the one for 2011. There will be two lots. One full of cars and the other bikes and more cars. Live bands, a beer garden, and more. I will be dj-ing in the lot that has the cars. It's going down!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MAY 22ND. BIKES AND LOWRIDERS ALONG WITH LIVE BANDS TWO DJ'S A BEER GARDEN AND MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2011, 01:40 PM~20515326
> *MAY 22ND. BIKES AND LOWRIDERS ALONG WITH LIVE BANDS TWO DJ'S A BEER GARDEN AND MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :yes: :werd:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DAAAAM, DAT SOUNDS GOOD!! ALSO MY ''B-DAY'' DAT DAY!! HOPE SUM 1 BUYS ME A BEER, OR BEERS!! LOL!! :rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 9 2011, 07:33 PM~20517824
> *:biggrin: DAAAAM, DAT SOUNDS GOOD!! ALSO MY ''B-DAY'' DAT DAY!! HOPE SUM 1 BUYS ME A BEER, OR BEERS!! LOL!! :rimshot:
> *


I got you ma brother for the first round!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 9 2011, 07:33 PM~20517824
> *:biggrin: DAAAAM, DAT SOUNDS GOOD!! ALSO MY ''B-DAY'' DAT DAY!! HOPE SUM 1 BUYS ME A BEER, OR BEERS!! LOL!! :rimshot:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Pre reg? Entry fees? Trophy classes?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@May 10 2011, 04:46 PM~20524596
> *Pre reg? Entry fees? Trophy classes?
> *


Check out the flyer on page 1, or call Sniper (Sic Psycles Pres.)@ (909) 204-1966. This is going to be the one NOT to miss!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@May 10 2011, 04:46 PM~20524596
> *Pre reg? Entry fees? Trophy classes?
> *


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 2 2011, 08:41 AM~20465259
> *What are soft shirts??
> *


Fruit of the loom I'm guessing. I'll just wear hanes that day. I hope I don't get send home.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

i will have IMPALAS MAGAZINE available at my booth in lot#2


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Calling out all car Clubs to come to this Historic 1st Time Kustom Motorcycle & Kustom Car show together in Pomona on the 22nd of May. To all my Groupe car Club Chapters and members Please support this event. For more info on booths or Pre-red call buggs at 626 961-0650.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen
and you can't stop it!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next sunday, it's going down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 15 2011, 07:35 PM~20559298
> *Next sunday, it's going down!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cisco53 (Sep 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2011, 08:44 PM~20519337
> *I got you ma brother for the first round!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

3 MORE DAYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

MobStar Clothing will be there to support SIC PSYCLES.

I definitely know the bikes will be there in full effect, lets get some lowriders out there for support!

:thumbsup:


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

The Big Show in Pomona just 2 days away. Sic Psycles & Show & Kustom Promotions Main Event in Downtown Pomona Sunday 22nd. For more info Call Buggs at 626 961-0650


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

300 Harleys already registered and over 450 Cars already commited this Show along with FREE ADMISSION to the public is the one to be at . Sunday in pomona the Main Event.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TECHNIQUES will be in P-Town for this vicla & car show for sure so we will see all of our Homies out there on Sunday. 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

is it still on ???they say its gonna rain :uh:


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes it is still on !!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@May 20 2011, 02:00 PM~20594617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@May 20 2011, 03:00 PM~20594617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE C.C. will be there. Gotta represent in our home town!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 21 2011, 04:54 PM~20600626
> *SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

On the way.. comin to represent..


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

GET'N READY TO HEAD OUT! SEE YOU THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

on our way!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 22 2011, 05:59 AM~20603039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

CALIRIDERS had a great time!


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats on a great show, We had a great time!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

very good show lots of spectators and vendors. and alot of clean rides and viclas
good job  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 22 2011, 10:23 PM~20607789
> *very good show lots of spectators and vendors. and alot of clean rides and viclas
> good job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


2X :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent show..Although  we got robbed for "best of show" , but it happens I guess


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@May 22 2011, 11:15 PM~20608122
> *Excellent show..Although   we got robbed for "best of show" , but it happens I guess
> *


Who got best of show?


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: BAADD ASS SHOW!! HAD A GREAT TIME! I'LL BE THUR NEXT YEAR AGAIN!! :boink:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>I want to thank Buggs & Sniper for another great Vicla & Car show in P-Town yesterday. We had a great time and I thought it was to cool to get a phone call last night from my old friend "Buggs" thanking TECHNIQUES CC for supporting their show. Like I told Buggs yesterday that they will have our support since I've known Buggs for like 30 years and how time flys when your having fun. Gracias for another "BAD AZZ SHOW" and we will see you all at the next event you Brothers put on.</span> :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, what he said. This show was firme x2. Gracias to all the gente that stopped by my booth to greet me that I haven't seen since my return last september. This show dammmm, was a show. Gracias to La Sandra from Delegation CC for the personal appearance at my dj booth.


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 23 2011, 09:08 AM~20609460
> *Who got best of show?
> *



stylistics los angeles had a real good time...and my club member with his microphone fiend monte carlo (lowrider magazine cover) took best in show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@May 23 2011, 10:14 PM~20615480
> *stylistics los angeles had a real good time...and my club member with his microphone fiend monte carlo (lowrider magazine cover) took best in show.
> *


Is that the guy that came on vacation from Europe a few years ago and never left?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 23 2011, 10:17 PM~20615513
> *Is that the guy that came on vacation from Europe a few years ago and never left?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can you be more specific on your comment? :dunno: PM'd also.
You guys threw a damn good show. Good food vendors and eye candy both female and vehicles/bikes... See you next year. 
Thanks
Alex


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: : DA 'BLACK & BLUE' HAD A GREAT TIME!! I WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR!! :boink:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

NICE PIK. DANNY!! GOOD TALKING TO YOU BUGSSY... :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 24 2011, 06:46 PM~20621384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SAME HERE, JOHNNY!!! KEEP IN TOUCH!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 25 2011, 01:00 AM~20624160
> *
> SAME HERE, JOHNNY!!! KEEP IN TOUCH!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

